# MTX Magnum Subs?



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

A Co-worker has a couple in the back of the garage. I think they are 12's? They are in a large ported enclosure that also says magnum on it. Does anyone know anything about them? They are pretty old and I can't find a thing about them.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

indeedy they are old. I have never heard of them. I think road thunder just came out when I was a little g. If they sound good then I dont see a problem with getting them. I have an MTX 5500 in a sealed box and it makes my ears hurt after 5 minutes. MTX is indeed a good name.


----------

